# Introducing the new Bremont collection from Townhouse 2018



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Now in its second edition, the Bremont Townhouse launch event is quickly becoming one of our most anticipated weeks of the year. If you'll remember, last year's inaugural edition of the Townhouse gave us a simplified ALT1-P2 chronograph, introduced the 40mm Airco Mach 1 and Mach 2 pilot watches, and showcased a new Supermarine - the S300 dive watch, built around a new 40mm stainless steel Trip Tick case. Both the Airco and the S300 were the end result of Bremont fans asking for a wider range of sizes - options which proved to be quite popular throughout the year. So what else have Bremont fans been asking for? The answers, are illustrated in this year's new Townhouse releases:









*
The new Bremont Supermarine Endurance*

Unveiled in a tent by Bremont explorer Ben Saunders at the end of a 1,800 mile South Pole trek in 2014, the long sold-out Supermarine Terra Nova is widely regarded as the most sought-after Bremont in the Supermarine collection - so naturally, a follow-up watch was planned, to coincide with a second record-breaking polar expedition attempt by Saunders: this time, a solo, unsupported crossing of the South Pole first attempted (and still uncompleted) by Edward Shackleton. 









Like the original worn on the outside of Saunders' jacket for 1,800 miles, the new Terra Nova is still highly limited to only 300 pieces, and again, developed with direct input by Saunders to not just survive, but serve a very specific timekeeping purpose in what is arguably the planet's most unforgiving environment. Once again, we have a 43mm titanium Supermarine, fitted with a bi-directional rotating compass bezel. Like the newly revised S500 watches though, the new Endurance now has a ceramic bezel insert, rather than the sapphire bezel on the original. And when used in conjunction with the new orange 24-hour GMT hand, the Endurance can actually show due north (hence the 'N' on the arrow) - sort of an old-school navigational tool in the absence of a GPS signal in the wilderness. The new Endurance is also fitted with an orange NATO-style strap, and is finished with an exhibition caseback (a first for the Supermarine series) showing off the modified 2893 GMT movement. It is still water resistant to 500 meters.

Fans of the Supermarine might notice that the dial has undergone a bit of a facelift as well - gone is the signature 'railroad' seconds track running around the outer center of the dial. The indices themselves have also been slimmed down, ever-so-slightly. The textured globe motif still occupies the center of the dial, but the end result is a sleek, slightly cleaner aesthetic that falls in line with the newly revised S500 models below.








*

New 43mm Supermarine S500 & S501*

Dive watch fans loved the more stripped-down, vintage-inspired design aesthetic found on the S300 and S301 introduced last year, but some collectors preferred the larger 43mm case size utilized on the classic S500, which has been a mainstay for Bremont since the brand's inception. So for this year, Bremont is now offering the same fresh aesthetic of the S300 and S301, but in that hallmark 43mm case. Like the new Endurance, the rest of the Supermarine collection has undergone the same facelift - cleaner dials, smaller, more rounded off indices, and ceramic bezels punctuate the new collection. Unlike the Endurance though, the Supermarine watches still have a closed caseback engraved with the Supermarine Spitfire aircraft. The same three color choices persist as with the S300 - black, black with beige Superluminova, and blue - which is now available with an arabic dial, a first for the Supermarine.










*The new Airco Mach 3*

Joining the Mach 1 and 2 from last year is a third offering, unsurprisingly called the Mach 3. This variant eschews the arabic dial options found on the 1 and 2, instead using stick indices and a blue sunburst dial. The end result is much less of a tool watch, and one that should transition very nicely into some dress situations. It has a date aperture at 6:00 like the Mach 2, and carries the same 100 meters of water resistance found on all the Airco watches. The Mach 1 & 2 also get a new white dialed-variant for each, making the Airco the brand's fastest-growing collection with more options for everyone.









*
The U2 51/JET joins the standard U2 collection*

Another popular limited edition getting revisited at this Townhouse is the U2 DLC, which many might recognize as a stealthier iteration of the U2/T made for our friends at Timeless in Frisco, Texas in 2016. Like its predecessor, this U2 takes a cleaner, more minimalist approach to a military favorite, by stripping down the dial. This variant brings back the date, and reverts back to a 60 minute scale on the inner rotating bezel, unlike the original LE which had a unique 12-hour bezel. Unlike the U2/T which was limited, this new DLC variant will join the U2 line as a standard offering.









*
New colors for the ALT1-C *

Bremont's twin-register ALT1-C chronograph is about as classic as it gets (and no wonder - the 'C' in the naming convention does in fact stand for 'classic'), so it should come as little surprise that it is one of the brand's best-sellers. For 2018, Bremont is bringing two fresh colors to the mix: blue with white registers, and white with black registers (the ever-popular 'panda'), bringing the total number of offerings in the collection to 10 diverse color choices. Everything else about the ALT1-C remains the same: the unique Trip Tick case construction from hardened stainless steel, and the chronometer-spec Valjoux 7750, modified as Bremont's BE-50AE movement.

So what do you think of the new offerings? Stay tuned for more hands-on impressions, as I'll be joining Nick, Giles, and the rest of the Bremont team in New York for the New York Townhouse event on March 9th, where I'll have a chance to check out all of the above in person. In the meantime, if you have questions about the new 2018 Bremont novelties or are interested in reserving one, we'd welcome you to inquire by calling Topper Jewelers at 888-730-2221 or emailing [email protected]. You can also reserve one directly online via the brand new Topper Pre-Order Central interface right here.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Dig the new Endurance, though I might be partial to the OG. Wearing mine today. New Supermarines are very dialed though, this watch is perfect at 43mm. Interested to see if the new ones wear thinner than the old 500s. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99problems (Jun 8, 2010)

The new S501 is definitely the stand out for me. Loved that dial and bezel, but the 301 was just a tad too small for me. But now... Hmmmm...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Want to like the new collection, want to be excited...

But it's all a bit meh. Am gearing up for my big 2018 watch acquisition and Bremont was high on the list. It isn't now.

Am by no means a hater, it just doesn't seem as ambitious as last year.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

So how about some wrist shots? Just completed a full day at the Bremont Townhouse New York, getting firsthand impressions of all the new pieces. Here they are, in order of appearing above:









_
Limited to 300 pieces, the new Endurance is the direct follow-up to 2014's very successful Terra Nova.

_








_
The beautiful new blue sunburst dial on the S500 Supermarine is certain to be quite a hit.

_








_
...Also in blue, is the new Airco Mach 3 - another great versatile everyday option with 100 meters of water resistance.

_








_
Blue is definitely a welcome theme at this year's townhouse - here's the new Alt1-C in blue, with a panda dial and a beautiful color-matched blue suede strap - both of which look almost black or dark grey under some angles - a very cool piece.

_








_
The new Supermarine S500 options utilize the same case as the outgoing S500 Supermarines, so expect them to be a few hairs thicker than the smaller S300 options.

_








_
The new Supermarine S501 with its textured center dial and cream markers was in high demand around the Townhouse.

_







_

The Alt1-C also gets a traditional black-on-white 'panda' treatment - note the beautifully contrasting finishes between the matte case and dial, and the sunburst-finished subdials.

_








_
The Airco now comes in white - this is such a classic, easy-wearing piece.

_


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

robattopper said:


> So how about some wrist shots? Just completed a full day at the Bremont Townhouse New York, getting firsthand impressions of all the new pieces. Here they are, in order of appearing above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just shot to the top of my wishlist this year. Ok, maybe _top three_.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

That new Endurance is special and i'm loving that Nato strap! Close to pre-ordering one of these


----------

